# Hibernate - Objekte automatisch comitten



## Eldorado (20. Dez 2010)

Hi Leute,

Es geht mir darum die POJOS automatisch mit der db zu synchronisieren, wenn diese verändert wurden.

Wenn wir jetzt von MVC ausgehen, der Controller holt sich ein POJO, ändert dessen Wert. Jetzt soll dieser Wert einen commit auslösen, dieser wieder ein SaveOrUpdateEvent, was dann die View merkt.

Dadurch will ich verhindern nochmal für alle Werte in den Datenobjekten setter schreiben zu müssen, die sich um die Speicherung in die db kümmern (also session.save(Object); )

Bei allen Operationen die Logik erfordern kann ich ja selbst dafür sorgen das gespeichert wird...

Ich hoffe ich habe mein Anliegen verständlich beschrieben.


----------



## markusk21 (22. Dez 2010)

Also ich verstehe dein Anliegen nicht wirklich oder es ist trivial.
Du änderst die Werte deiner POJOS über setter, dort kannst du für das speichern in der Datenbank sorgen und auch gleich ein PropertyChangeEvent auslösen, dass alle Listener über diese Änderung informiert.


----------



## Eldorado (22. Dez 2010)

Das wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, aber dann müsste im jedem Setter die Speichern-Methode aufgerufen werden...auch nicht so ideal.

Noctarius hat mir im Chat noch das AOP-Konzept mit Spring ans Herz gelegt, da arbeite ich mich Grade etwas ein.

Danke für deine Antwort.


----------

